# Buying developer vs aftermarket credits?



## peterloron (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello. We are trying to decide on buying some WM credits. From my reading here and elsewhere, it looks like one can buy credits aftermarket for about 10-15% of what buying directly from WM costs.

I understand that those credits would not give access to TravelShare and the ClubPass program. Not sure how valuable those would be for us (still researching). Aside from those, are there any differences? Would I still have access to BonusTime, RCI, etc?

If there is a good summary of the differences somewhere, please point me to that...my searching around failed to find one.

Thanks!


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've purchased 5 times via resale and can do everything TS offers for a lot less money.  I consider TS to be a complete waste of money; all smoke and mirrors to make you feel special without any substance (just because they call it Elite, doesn't mean it is).  

Check wmowners.com/forum for the best information on Worldmark.  

Sue


----------



## ronparise (Dec 29, 2014)

To answer your direct questions  There is no summary of differences betwen developer purchase credits and credits bought on the secondary market because there is no difference. Yes to Bonus time and yes to RCI

Travel share is an extra  provided by Wyndham to distinguish what they sell from what you might buy on the secondary market. At its core, travelshare enables you to use your credits for things other than staying at the Worldmark resorts. Things like cruises, airfare, care rentals etc. Also for the internal exchange system called Club Pass.   

There are two problems I have with Travelshare.  

1) maintenance fees on your credits will be something in excess of 6 cents per credit per year. When you use these credits to buy something through Wyndham they give you about 4.5 cents per credit toward the price of what you are buying .  So a $200 item will cost you about 4500 credits.  Remember you paid something like $270 in maintenance fees for these credits

So its usually (maybe always) cheaper to use cash.

2) Wyndham charges $2-$3 a credit for Travelshare credits. Credits on the secondary market can be had for under 50 cents. 

So to sum up, Wyndham charges you more so you can lose money every time you use travelshare.


----------



## peterloron (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Will shop for aftermarket credits!


----------



## drguy (Dec 30, 2014)

peterloron said:


> Thanks for the info! Will shop for aftermarket credits!



Wise decision.  I once thought that TravelShare was worthwhile.  I found that to be untrue and we sold our account.  We now own a much smaller resale account and are happy with that.


----------

